# Catering Gig need help please!!!



## Mee Mee (Feb 20, 2019)

I was booked for an event for 150 people. It’s a split order 75ppl in the AM and 75 ppl in the PM. The menu is as follows:
Fried Chicken (mixed pieces)
Beef Ribs
Fried Cabbage
Baked Beans
Potato Salad
Rolls
Marble pound cake

2 meats 3 sides rolls and a dessert. Is 16.99pp a reasonable price or is that too high or low???
I am also trying to figure out how much chicken and ribs to serve. Is 1 pc of chicken and two ribs pp sufficient or two pcs of each? How many pound of chicken and ribs should I purchase??? I think I have the sides down. I will do 6 pans of each side on average a pan feeds 25-30 ppl I always like to make more but is this too much as far as sides?


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 20, 2019)

This is being served buffet style I assume? Not knowing your customers I'd figure 2 pieces of chicken per.


----------



## phatbac (Feb 20, 2019)

how much does it cost you per person? I would figure that out and times by 3 or 3.5 and charge that. also, 2 chicken and one beef sound more like people would want. there is a spreadsheet that does meat calculations running around here do a search...

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 20, 2019)

Like fivetricks said, is it buffet or plated? If buffet you may get people loading up on one or the other. Which can make planning difficult.

Chris


----------



## Mee Mee (Feb 20, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> This is being served buffet style I assume? Not knowing your customers I'd figure 2 pieces of chicken per.


Great thanks! Yes it is buffet style,  they will have a couple of their employees serving. You are correct chicken is always a big hit.


----------



## Mee Mee (Feb 20, 2019)

phatbac said:


> how much does it cost you per person? I would figure that out and times by 3 or 3.5 and charge that. also, 2 chicken and one beef sound more like people would want. there is a spreadsheet that does meat calculations running around here do a search...
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


Great thanks! I found the spreadsheet!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2019)

Another thing to take into consideration here is who you will be serving just men or men and women children in included?
This will make a difference.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks for the likes fivesticks and Flatbroke
Warren


----------



## Bigtank (Feb 20, 2019)

Here is a catering worksheet if you excel.  its very detailed and helps with planning and costs?


----------



## Mee Mee (Feb 20, 2019)

Bigtank said:


> Here is a catering worksheet if you excel.  its very detailed and helps with planning and costs?


Thanks!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2019)

MeeMee Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## varlot (May 22, 2019)

Wow, it seems like you’ve got this, thanks for the information! I’ll keep it. We’re making a plated dinner for my cousin’s wedding day and I think I’m gonna use your information primarily for smoked BBQ ribs. I’m also wondering about disposables, I mean, if I’m gonna use it (I’ve found eco-friendly ones recently here https://mcdonaldpaper.com/eco-friendly I think it’s a worthy idea as the wedding is going to be in more a country style. Happy smoking!


----------

